# what kind of bug is this?



## pg55 (Jun 16, 2013)

One of my grape vines was being eaten up. I got some Sevin and sprayed.
About 30 of these insects drop out after the spray took effect. They are good bugs now since they are dead. What the heck are they?


----------



## spaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

My BIL is a PhD entomologist. Whatever small caterpillar this is is not in the same area he specializes in, but I sent the pic to him for you and will let you know what he says.


----------



## pg55 (Jun 16, 2013)

spaniel said:


> My BIL is a PhD entomologist. Whatever small caterpillar this is is not in the same area he specializes in, but I sent the pic to him for you and will let you know what he says.



THANKS 
I would have rather me used them for fish bait but I wanted to make sure
i got them all.


----------



## Abrnth3 (Jun 16, 2013)

We have the same type worm in Illinois exsept it is plain grey.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 17, 2013)

They look like Grape leaf skeletonizer Larvae.


----------



## spaniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> They look like Grape leaf skeletonizer Larvae.



Winner winner chicken dinner. My BIL indicates that this was the opinion of a professional at Purdue University as well. 

Good thing they are dead.


----------



## bchilders (Jun 24, 2013)

This is what the adult looks like.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 24, 2013)

gnarly looking buggars


----------



## JohnT (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok, So how does one get rid of them?


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 25, 2013)

BT (Bacillus thuringiensis) should kill them, it is organic and safe to use and kills all caterpillars like tent worms.


----------



## pg55 (Jun 28, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Ok, So how does one get rid of them?



I had some Sevin on hand and that is what got them. I only spray when I see a problem. Thanks to every one for the info.


----------

